# MSI Big Bang-Marshal (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
was haltet ihr von der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Big Bang-Marshal (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 ? Ich will wirklich ein fettes High-end motherboard, da ich mindestens 32GB ram will. Gibts noch bessere oder andere, die ihr mir eher empfehlen würdet? Mir gehts um den digitalen Schwanzvergleich, dass wenn ich heimkomm mir selbst auf die Schulter klopfen kann xD. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2011)

ALso, wenn es Dir nur um das Prestige und die 32GB RAM geht, dann kannst Du das nehmen. 

Die Frage ist allerdings auch, woher Du 8GB-Riegel bekommen willst bzw. ob es überhaupt mal welche geben wird ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Juli 2011)

ich hoffe dir ist klar was es dich kostet 32GB in den rechner zu bauen.
ja 8GB riegel werden im moment von adata gefertigt: 32 GB für den Desktop: Adata stellt 8-GB-Module vor - 06.07.2011 - ComputerBase
780€(RAM 32GB)+300(MB)=1080€ nur für RAM, dafür bekommt man schon einen sehr anständigen rechner, aber wers braucht und hat...


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Jo danke euch, ich als Enthusiast  mach keine halben Sachen. Geht die GTX 590 eigentlich im SLI ?Ich glaub ich hatte da was gelesen, das die Wärmeproduktion da einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, oder täusch ich mich da grad?


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Juli 2011)

du als enthusiast kaufst also ein quad gpu system, 32gb ram, und einen mainstream sockel  
wir können jetzt ein spiel für schulanfänger spielen: finde das element was nicht in die reihe passt 
es ist möglich 2x GTX590 zu betreiben auch wenn ich dir zu einer wasskühlung raten würde(ich denke das hattest du als enthusiast ohnehin vor) und das am besten in 2 eigenen kreisläufen, btw: die 4 GPUs die da verbaut sind sind kein vollwertigen gtx580er sondern gedrosselte versionen, ich würde mir genau überlegen ob ich dafür geld ausgebe.


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Nana mein Freund kein quad : Intel Core i7 980X
So als Enthusiast macht man sich scho so seine gedanken. 
@ quaaaaaak: Sieht mein müdes Auge etwa Sarkasmus in deinem Text ?


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

der passt da aber nur drauf wenn du ein paar pins am prozessor abknippst  mal abgesehen davon das der tripplechanel macht und da 4 riegel eh bullshit sind...  desswegen haben ja ordentlich boards auch 6 ramslots, aber als profi weist du das sicherlich alles... 

edith: und ein profi weis auch das quad sli mit 4 gtx 580 schneller ist als ein quad mit 2 gtx 590... und der profi weis auch das nur dual-xeonsystem so richtig F*CKEN! alles drunter ist nur ein armutszeichen, ein eingestehen seines kleinen penises und seiner unwissenheit...

@quaaaaak: naja, die (der neue) neuen i7 sind schneller als die alten, vor allem @5ghz... da jetzt auf was langsames zu setzen, nur um nich mainstream zu sein...


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Juli 2011)

so, habe grade das 16GB kit mit 2x8gb riegeln gefunden:
Caseking.de 
wie Fraggerick schon sagte is der 980X nicht kompatibel zu einem LGA1155 board  und für die SB wirste auch nur 4kerner kriegen, im moment. wie schon gesagt der enthusiasten sockel kommt erst noch der nennt sich LGA2011, mit ihm kommen neue cpu's soweit ich weiß auch six cores und (octa cores(?bei 8ern bin ich mir nit sicher?)) und dein müdes auge liest denke ich richtig, ich muss zugeben ich musste etwas schmunzeln, auch Fraggerick ist das aufgefallen, was ich meinte 

@Fraggerick
is mir schon klar, aber ich denke nur, wenn man so eine investition tätigt sollte man warten können bis der echte enthusiasten sockel raus ist und nicht dann neu kaufen wollen bzw müssen, sollte man immer up2date sein wollen.


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

So meine Vorläufige Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition 

Mainboard: ASUS RAMPAGE III BLACK EDITION

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Storm Scout

Netzteil: ADATA 1200 HM Series Power Supply

Grafikkarten: Gainward GeForce GTX 590 (2mal)

Festplatte: Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s 8,9cm (3,5")

Laufwerk: ASUS BW-12B1LT SATA

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe

Gebt mir bitte ein paar Tipps was ich verbessern könnte, um die Kühlung mach ich mir auch noch Gedanken. Danke schon einmal im Vorraus. Sorry, wenn ich ein bisschen unsympathisch rübergekommen bin :/, war nicht meine Absicht....


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

wir sollten hier erstmal klären: bist du ein junge in der pupertät, der in der sommerferienlangeweile rumspinnt, willst du most bang for the buck oder bist du wirklich bereit 5000€ in highendhardware zu stecken?

man bekommt für tausend euro schon einen ziemlich geilen rechner. mehr gel auszugeben lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn deine lieblingsspiele furmark, 3dmark11 und prime95 sind


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin bereit 3500 Euro auszugeben, mein Hobby ist es mir wert.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

so, nur für dich :-*



> EVGA Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2)
> Art-Nr. GZZZ02
> Liefertermin unbekannt	1	€ 539,-*	€ 539,-*
> 
> ...



damit hast du 48gb speicher, 12 kerne@3,4 ghz, 24 threads und 4 wassergekühlte gtx 580. alles schniecke verpackt, musst nur gucken wo du das 2 netzteil unter bekommst. dazu noch ne handliche ssd die 540mb/s liest.

fehlen tun nurnoch die 2 bis drei moras inkl lüftern und pumpe + 2 kühler für die cpus... also nochmal 1500euro. mit ein bisschen glück kannst du den preis unter 9000euro drücken.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

Ace-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit 3500 Euro auszugeben, mein Hobby ist es mir wert.


 
gut, DAS hab ich dann zu spät gelesen 

solange du nicht auf mehr als einem monitor spielst oder in 3d spielst reich eine singelgpu karte und eine cpu.

zb der i7.2600k mit einer gtx 580. alles kombiniert mit 16gb ram und ner flotten 120gb ssd und du hast einen sau schnellen rechner. und hast nur dei hälfte von dem ausgegeben, was du eigentlich ausgeben wolltest.


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Ist ja fast ein Schnäppchen.

Edit:
Ich danke dir Fraggerick, ich werde über deine Kombination nachdenken.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

Ace-Face schrieb:


> Ist ja fast ein Schnäppchen.


 
aber einer der schnellsten pcs der welt (zumindest in endkunden-hand)

guck mal er hier:



> Produkt	Anzahl	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis
> 
> Chieftec DF-02B-B
> Art-Nr. TQXCD1
> ...



das board ist sogar sli ready und mit 2 gtx 570 brennts auch richtig


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Die Konfiguration sieht gut aus, vorallem der Preis ist recht "günstig". Ich wollte vielleicht mal 3D ausprobieren, denkst du die Hardware würde diese Leistung dafür bringen?  Schonmal im vorraus danke.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, das reicht, viele spielen auch "nur" mit einer GTX 560 in 3D, wobei "viele" relativ ist, da nur relativ wenige Leute 3D bei PC-Games nutzen - nur musst Du halt wissen, dass Du in 3D halb so viele FPS hast wie "normal", da die Karte je ein Bild für das linke und rechte Auge berechnen muss. Das heißt wenn du bei einem Spiel 70 FPS mit einer GTx 570 hast, wirst Du in 3D nur 35 haben, oder Du gehst halt bei den Details einen Tick runter. 

Ach ja: einen 3D-fähigen Monitor und eine 3DBrille von Nvidia brauchst Du auch noch.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

die kombination bietet vorallem den vorteil, das du verdammt günstig aufrüsten kannst. einfach ne 2. gtx 570 reinstecken und den i7 ein paar ghz höher takten und das baby rennt wieder.

man könnte sich noch über einen besseren kühler streiten (gerade beim takten) oder eine größere SSD... aber so im großen und ganzen ist der rechner ziemlich geil 

wenn du willst kannst du auch eine gtx 580 einbauen, da hast du dann "mehr" luft, würde gut zum i7 passen. wäre auch mehr luft für 3d... aber kostet halt auch mehr.


----------



## Ace-Face (26. Juli 2011)

Vielen herzlichen Dank, aber eine Frage hätte ich noch bezüglich der Grafikkarten, wäre es besser eine 580 einzubauen oder zwei 570 ?Ich danke schonmal im vorraus.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## quaaaaaak (26. Juli 2011)

achtung theorie:
ein gtx570 sli verbund bringt dir ca 30-65% mehr leistung als eine gtx580 kostet aber "nur" 50% mehr.
der sli verbund ist aber auch ca 55% lauter, ca 5% wärmer auf der gpu und braucht ca 50% mehr leistung als eine einzelne gtx 580.

die temperatur und lautstärke verringert sich natürlich wenn du eine wakü verwendest.

€: fazit vergessen >< naja meine meinung ist eigentlich eh immer: eine starke karte kaufen und dann wenn sie nicht mehr reicht eine neue starke karte kaufen, ob dir das reicht, kann ich nicht sagen, da du anscheinend etwas luxuriöses willst und ich eher auf das preis-nutzen verhältnis eingehe.


----------



## Ace-Face (26. Juli 2011)

Ich danke allen ganz herzlich, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mir zu helfen. Wenn ich kein Atheist wäre, würde ich euch alle in mein Abendgebet mit einschließen. 

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Juli 2011)

naja, also zweit gtx 57o sind scho recht krass...

sli kann nachteile bringen, einen großen teil der nachteile beseitigt aber ne wakü. bleibt dann nurnoch das microgerückel. mir ist es nicht aufgefallen/ich hatte die nicht, aber andere klagen drüber.. ausprobieren 

guck mal da... https://www.zack-zack.com/html/detail/zackzack.html?cmd=doLogin&itemId=8413&

husch husch, guter preis, gute karte


----------



## Ace-Face (26. Juli 2011)

Das mit den Mikrorucklern soll ja bei Nvidia besser sein, also ... arg...  ich glaub ich werds einfach mit zwei 570ern versuchen...


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Juli 2011)

14 tage rückgaberecht...


----------



## Ace-Face (26. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte ich mein derzeitiges System mal posten (also was ich jetzt besitze).. und hörn was ihr zu dem sagt (ob ihr meint das es sich überhaupt lohnt aufzurüsten) :

Graka: Nvidia Geforce 260GTX
Prozessor: Intel Q 9300
RAM: 4GB


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Was heißt "lohnt" ? Die neuen Teilen sind natürlich viel stärker, das ist klar. Aber ob es sich "lohnt", bleibt einem immer slebst überlassen. Wenn bis jetzt oder bis vor kurzem zufrieden mit Deinem PC warst, dann bist Du kein Gamer, der typischerweise so einen Monster-PC mit 2x GTx 570 braucht. Da würde ich eher 1x im Jahr für 300-500€ aufrüsten als so ein teures Sstem mit 2x GTX 570 zu erstellen. 

zB wenn Du bei Deinem PC jetzt EINE GTX 570 dazukaufen würdest, vlt. die CPU noch was übertaktest, dann könntest Du erstmal für eine Weile jedes Spiel auf höheren Details gut spielen. Nur bei "ultrahohen" Details von neuen Games wird es vlt eng, die sollte man aber auch eher als Grafikdemo sehen - kaum einer hat einen PC, mit dem so ein Modus flüssig läuft.


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Juli 2011)

welche spiele in welchen auflösungen willst du denn spielen?

also, der q9300 ist noch sooo das übertakter wunder... wenn du den aber irgendwie auf um die 3ghz bekommst is das schonmal ganz fein. (und von der leistung nicht so weit von einem neuen i5 weg)

dann noch eine gtx570 rein und du hast ein system auf der stufe von meinem... und das ist zwar nicht overkill, aber doch ganz flink.

wenn du einen bench zu spielen willst, die ich auch habe, kann ich das gerne machen.


----------

